# Metagenics products



## 14217 (Feb 23, 2006)

HI,I'm seeking feedback on experiences with Metagenics products. I am especially interested in hearing anything about using those products for inflammation or increased permeability.In my research, I've read a number of good reviews of those products.Thanks for your help, Stokes


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

It was Metagenics products that got me out from under the horrible IBS symptoms! There's a new one out now, too called Endefen. It's suppose to be good food for the GI tract. It could be helpful to some. I used the Ultra Clear Sustain which was very soothing to the bowel and gave me a great deal of hope in getting better. The digestive enzymes were a bit strong for me, so I cut them in half and I'm not completely sold on that type of product anyway! I think the quality is terrific, and it should be because the prices are pretty high! That's my two cents.


----------



## 14217 (Feb 23, 2006)

Gret,Thanks for your response and the feedback. It's also great to hear that somebody has gotten well from IBS, that's very inspiring!I went back to the doctor last week and she is now looking at some other stuff as the cause of my IBS so will wait for those results before doing anything.Thanks, Stokes


----------



## 16175 (Mar 15, 2007)

I thank metagenics for being alive i had taken everythink you could think of for my condition wich i wont mention but they did help. i got them at discounted pricing at http://www.nationaldiscountvitamins.com/de...Product_ID=1818or you could call 888-884-8845


----------



## Scott_CNC (Nov 26, 2008)

We have been using Ultra Clear Sustain with our clients for many years now. The products effectiveness has generated a lot of respect for the product line. The probiotics are essential for digestive problems. I would not skip these if I were you. (It is smart to pay attention to your body and adjust your dosage - always keeping them with the recommended dosage guidlines - or under the direction of a lisenced health practitioner.) Yes - it is a bit pricey, but it seems to be very successful for a lot of people.We have found that Doctor's Choice is a reliable source for Metagenics products (www.trustmark.org). They always seem to do a good job with our orders.


----------

